
“Dissected Maps” Were the First Jigsaw Puzzles - benbreen
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2015/11/04/history_of_puzzles_maps_used_to_teach_geography_in_the_19th_century.html
======
Leszek
Interesting that the ~1812 map of Europe is at least 40 years out of date, as
Poland appears to have the borders it had before the 1772 partition.

